# Help with Target Panic



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

ive got a wrist release and dont want to buy a bp 
how do i help my target panic
i dont do it often but if iam not focused or in a jam i will jump


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

Blank bale with your eyes closed for a week 50 arrows a day. Then blank bale with your eyes open for a week. Then go back to 10 yards and keep doing it, then go back to 20 yards and do it. It takes a lot of time and shots but it works.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I would strongly consider purchasing a hand-held backtension release to begin. It just helps to force you out of the habit hat makes you punch the release. And, it forces you to execute a proper shot. 
Some good ones to try are:

TRU Ball's Sweet-spot release series would be a great choice.
but carter makes the
evolution, revolution and attraction which are basically resistance activated.

If you really have you heart set on a index finger release, I would begin by setting it to the highest amount of tension possible. (assuming it's not a carter 2 shot or a release of the likeness, then just set it medium) this will make it pretty hard to make consciously activating the release, allowing you to execute a proper shot with more ease. Next, set the travel on the release as low as possible. the travel on a release is basically the amount the tirgger moves before it goes off. the more travel you have, the more you 'feel' the trigger move and that can cause a subconcious reaction which is probably a factor in why you got target panic to begin with.

Then, Shoot as much blank bale as you can. if you can hardly draw your bow back it's so bad, start at almost point blank. If you just can't aim in the middle, shoot 20 yards or which ever distance you have easy access to. But it is crucial that you are not aiming at a target. Then, begin executing proper shots as many times as you can. DO NOT shoot at a target for at least a week. but again, if it's really bad, maybe wait a few months. I think when i first got the target panic I didn't shoot at a target for 2 or 3 months. but that's your call to make.

good luck i hope that was helpful


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Agreed with bow slayer. I completely cured my target panic with the Carter Evolution. Blank bale will also help


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks guys i shortened up my release after school and shot some pop cans with bowtechcaptain9 and i liked it better


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

dont know if you got money but look on this web site called ripshot archery:shade:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

but then again I had target panic a few years back and now I can rest my finger on the trigger and lay it on and squeeze off a good shot... had it and cured it all while using my Scott release, so im gonna have to disagree and say no- you dont always necesarily need a backtention..maybe im wrong, tho.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

i used to Tomahawk chop the trigger. i couldnt shoot for crap. i wasnt happy either. I tried to Blank Bale but it didnt help much. so my dad went out and bought me a Carter Evo+. i shot it for 3 months and my scores went up up up. then my dad bought a T.R.U Ball Hinge. He didnt like it so i shot it for two days and i shot well... i shot it in my league and shot a 218/225. that was the 3rd day. now i shoot very well. get a BT release. it definitely makes a difference. now i can shoot a trigger release all day w/o punching the trigger. i shot a BT so much i dislike my trigger a lot. i got a thumb trigger for hunting now.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I am going to say that getting a back tension is a good idea, but not necessary. I had target panic REAL bad about two years ago, and I wimped out and got myself a Loesch BT release (it's almost like the Evo). It cured my target panic and I am now shooting great. If you are going to get a pull style BT, that would be great. If you get a hinge, I strongly recommend to anybody that they have a good coach to work with them and the release. They can be very hard to learn without good instruction. If you are not going to get a BT, then I agree with what Bow Slayer said. He knows what he is talking about, and it will help. But, I am going to stress again, it is a good idea to get yourself a quality coach to help you out. Even joining a JOAD program and having the people there help is a good thing.

Good luck, and good shooting.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I am going to say that getting a back tension is a good idea, but not necessary. I had target panic REAL bad about two years ago, and I wimped out and got myself a Loesch BT release (it's almost like the Evo). It cured my target panic and I am now shooting great. If you are going to get a pull style BT, that would be great. If you get a hinge, I strongly recommend to anybody that they have a good coach to work with them and the release. They can be very hard to learn without good instruction. If you are not going to get a BT, then I agree with what Bow Slayer said. He knows what he is talking about, and it will help. But, I am going to stress again, it is a good idea to get yourself a quality coach to help you out. Even joining a JOAD program and having the people there help is a good thing.
> 
> Good luck, and good shooting.


i mistake what i said about blank bailing not working, because it did. but my bad habits keep coming back. and yes Bow Slayer knows his stuff. So does Sighting In. All these posts on here are really helpful to you. just take the advice given


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Back tension works. Is it fun? No.

I've shot many different straps, an Evo+, and tried a few different thumbs including Spot-Hoggs and Carters.

Currently I'm trying out a Carter Just B Cuz, which is too big for my hands but an awesome release. It has the second stiffest spring in it. 

Basically with this release you draw with your thumb behind the barrel, anchor with the back of your jaw bone between your index and middle finger knuckles, wrap you thumb around the barrel, and pull through the shot squeezing the release in your hands and it will go off. 

It is very hard to punch the trigger with the heavy springs, but it is much more versatile than a resistance or back tension release since you can command it on moving targets or in gusts of wind. 

I've got to go for now but I'll be back to expand on this.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> Back tension works. Is it fun? No.
> 
> I've shot many different straps, an Evo+, and tried a few different thumbs including Spot-Hoggs and Carters.
> 
> ...


There are very few people who can shoot a strap consistently. But then there are guys like Deitmar Trillus. 

After a shoot this past weekend using a Scott Little Goose (Solid connection set on the shortest hole, trigger tension maxed out, and the buckle as tight as possible) I was again reminded how much I have to concentrate on the release to make a good shot. 

A thumb release makes letting the arrow go so much easier and consistent when compared to a strap. 

A back tension release is even more consistent than a thumb, exept they are a pain to use in some situations(people argue over this one a lot but it is the truth). 

I think I have finally found the release perfect for my shooting styles.

The Carter Ember II

It has a hook, which I like better than the closed designs for hunting.

The hook is reversed(as compared to the Ember I) so the string does not contact you face when shooting(a good thing, read about this on Spot-Hogg's website)

It has the Carter trigger I love so much, you can set them stiff and have no trigger travel.

I've heard it's small, and I'm hoping this is true because of my small hands.

And the hook is .5" shorter than the other Carters giving me a little more draw length which I'll take any day if it doesn't change how I shoot.

I'm also going to get the barrel for it instead of the stock trigger that comes on it because I like to wrap my thumb around the barrel. 


So...

You have to decide. Do you want to switch to a different release? 

You can beat target panic either way but it comes back with a strap almost every time.

A good thumb release is a lot of money, around $200. It may be a good idea just to work through it with your current release. 

To keep it from coming back though, you need to do a lot of conscious shooting to keep from jumping all over the trigger.

Which ever way you decide, we can help you work through it. 

Have fun shooting!


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

i think BT is fun to shoot. and yes people can shoot wrist straps consistantly. but its not fun shooting unless you can hit the target. which BT got me back on track doing. will never shoot a wrist strap again.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

bowtechy95 said:


> i think BT is fun to shoot. and yes people can shoot wrist straps consistantly. but its not fun shooting unless you can hit the target. which BT got me back on track doing. will never shoot a wrist strap again.


Sorry I meant back tension is not fun to learn. It takes quite a bit of practice before you can get each release perfect over and over. Atleast that's what I found.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks for all the tips guys you guys are always a lot of help


----------



## Andrew/Ohio (Dec 6, 2009)

I may sound stupid....but how does a back tension release work?????:teeth:


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Andrew/Ohio said:


> I may sound stupid....but how does a back tension release work?????:teeth:


There are a few kinds of back tension releases.

Resistance releases are fired by pulling into the back wall of the bow. You can set them just a few pounds heavier than holding weight, or tighten them up so that you have to be reallyt aggressive to let the arrow fly.

Hinge releases are supposed to be fired by relaxing you arm and tensing your back, but you can also just rotate them backwards. Many people think differently about the proper way to fire these releases, so I will not go into detail.

And finally, spike releases. These just have a set hook and are fired the same way as a hinge, except that your loop simply slips off of the hook after rotating(by using back tension), instead of using a hinge to accomplish this.

There is quite a bit more detail that goes into back tension releases but unfortunatley I have not used them enough to give an accurate view on how they should be fired except for the Carter Evolution which is a resistance activated release.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll fill in for you, Jared. With a hinge, you are supposed to draw with the release rotated forward so that it does not go off prematurely. When you get drawn and you anchor, you relax your hand so you hold the release and it will comfortably not go off. Then, with your hand still being TOTALLy relaxed, you tense your back muscle (the muscle around your shoulder blade), and that pulling should rotate it enough to make it go off with a surprise. They do need to be adjusted to fit the person's hand, though. I generally have it pretty stiff compared to other hinge users.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a clicker in my T.R.U Ball. when my thumb lets off of the post, that clicker clicks. then i know it will be ready to shoot. then i squeeze my shoulder blades together and the release pops off. ive shotten 5 different BT type releases. Carter Sensation, ONLY, Evolution+, and Insatiable. and a T.R.U Ball Gold Ultra Three. loved them all. BT is the best thing invented.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> Sorry I meant back tension is not fun to learn. It takes quite a bit of practice before you can get each release perfect over and over. Atleast that's what I found.


Jerad, you are correct, back tension isnt fun to learn at all. it is actually very very irritating to learn. but once you learn it. it is a blast


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I had problems and still rarely occasionally do is that i will let up on my bow and pull the trigger, i tried all different things and what i did is got into a habit of drawing back and anchoring the same way every time and make it to where i don't need to focus on it. then the other important part for me was to take my time and clear my mind, not to be thinking a thousand thought on what to do or stuff like that but to empty all distractions and just shoot, and it worked, now i'm shooting better and having less problems and that are less frequent or don't even happen at all even more.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

BOOM! exactly. thats what i did but the habits kept coming back. so i got into BT


----------



## Grayseas5873 (Aug 8, 2008)

Try a double trigger release like this one: http://web.me.com/linwood_smith/Linwood_Smith_Archery/Welcome.html

Watch video, it explains how the release will help induce a surprise release. You have to relax your hand to fire the release.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

releases like that will still have Target Panic involved..... even though i have never shot one, they dont convince me.


----------



## Mach Pro Shoote (Jan 1, 2009)

I found out that a scat release work very well it is a hydrolic realease that you let off the thumb peg and the selease will shoot you can set it from 3 to 6 seconds for the release to go off so if you have a chance to try one for target panic try it.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Read this:

http://www.dudleyarchery.info/articles/bi47_curingpanic.pdf


----------



## Grayseas5873 (Aug 8, 2008)

bowtechy95 said:


> releases like that will still have Target Panic involved..... even though i have never shot one, they dont convince me.


I invite you to try the LS Eliminator, so you can have an informed opinion, not just an opinion.


----------



## Mach Pro Shoote (Jan 1, 2009)

If you shoot a lense don't shoot a pin put a circle in the center of it it will free you up to realy aim trie that and you probibly will just stick with it


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

ok. i will never shoot one since i shoot a hinge and i shoot i perfectly fine, but ok..


----------



## GetItUpOrDie (Aug 24, 2008)

The correct way to free yourself of target panic is as follows.



You must first begin with a release rope. Practice your release on the rope and learn how to activate it correctly. Hook your finger firmly over the trigger, and continue your elbow backwards with that finger firm. The release will fire (assuming your using a quality index finger trigger release with no travel). 
Now that your brain knows what a correct release feels like, it's time to blank bail.
Shoot a series of 10 ends of 3 arrows at a blank piece of paper (back side of a target works great). Get used to activating the release correctly with the feel of the bow involved. 
Now hang a target face beneath the blank one. Shoot from 15 yards, or 20 if you feel ready. Shoot your first two arrows at the blank piece of paper, and immediately follow it with your third arrow at the bullseye. If you shoot a correct, hesitation free shot, continue on in this pattern. 
Reduce it to 1 shot at the paper, 2 at the bulls-eye. 
If you continue to shoot correct shots, shoot one final end of 3 perfectly executed shots at the bullseye. If done correctly, put the bow down for the day and do not touch it until the next day you shoot. 

Shoot 30 arrows a day at a maximum, concentrating on shooting perfectly executed shots. Gradually work your quantity of practice arrows up. But remember to keep them all quality practice sessions.


----------

